# Patek Phillippe Aquanaut v. Patek Phillippe Nautilus. Which is better?



## mpisthe616

Hey guys, I used to have a Patek Phillippe Nautilus(which had a minor flaw in it) that was refunded awhile ago and now I'm getting a Patek Phillippe Aquanaut, very very soon. All depends on how the funds come in, in the stocks. Anyways, now that I've gotten rid of Nautilus I kind of miss it but at the same time, I really like the look of the Aquanaut, if it were you guys, which would you choose? This would be one of my main watches for awhile.

Thanks for input in advance.


----------



## fasthandssam

Well, you said it yourself that you really like the look of the Aquanaut so the choice should be easy.

Personally, I would have a hard time enjoying the Aquanaut when I know that most people consider it to be the Nautilus' younger, inferior brother. Even though I usually don't care what other people thing, I'm afraid I may agree with them. It does come across to me as the watch to buy when you want a Nautilus but can't quite afford it. And I hate to settle.

Either way they are both watches of the highest regard and I'm sure either will serve you wonderfully. Good luck


----------



## allwatchedup

I like simpler dials so I prefer the Aquanaut based on looks. The Nautilus case is a little odd looking to me. I've seen pics of Sir Paul McCartney wearing an 18K Aquanaut so it can't be too bad.


----------



## phunky_monkey

For me it would have to be the Nautilus, but if you prefer the Aquanaut then I say go for it.


----------



## HPoirot

I actually classify the aquanaut as a luxury sports watch, much like the APRO and the VCO. As a sports watch, my POV is that it's a little small, and therefore underwhelming on the wrist. In spite of it's 40mm face (vs. the AP's 39), it just doesn't have the presence on the wrist. And i like my casual/sports watch big. 

The nautilus is a lovely piece, one that i would not hesitate to add to my collection, if i could justify getting another watch. I do, however, feel it's a little too dressy for casual wear, so it probably won't see much action outside of work. 

I would therefore, say that you can't quite pit the two against each other since they serve a different purpose in my mind. 

But if i had to choose, i'd take the Aquanaut. I prefer the sporty look.


----------



## G.Mac

Between the two, I still would go with the nautilus particularly the 5711/1A Nautilus Jumbo. It is my end-all watch.


----------



## Gary123

I've never seen either in person, and the Aquanaut may be too small for me to wear, but I prefer the looks of the Aquanaut.


----------



## napel

With the two choices you have here's what I would do...

eeny, meny, miny...MO!!!


----------



## Bronte

I prefer the Nautilus. It's arguably the ultimate sports watch. It's also one of those watches that looks even better on the wrist than off.


----------



## celter

The Nautilus is a classic. The only PP I would consider buying.


----------



## kalessin

HPoirot said:


> I actually classify the aquanaut as a luxury sports watch, much like the APRO and the VCO. As a sports watch, my POV is that it's a little small, and therefore underwhelming on the wrist. In spite of it's 40mm face (vs. the AP's 39), it just doesn't have the presence on the wrist. And i like my casual/sports watch big.
> 
> The nautilus is a lovely piece, one that i would not hesitate to add to my collection, if i could justify getting another watch. I do, however, feel it's a little too dressy for casual wear, so it probably won't see much action outside of work.
> 
> I would therefore, say that you can't quite pit the two against each other since they serve a different purpose in my mind.
> 
> But if i had to choose, i'd take the Aquanaut. I prefer the sporty look.


It's the Nautilus that's the luxury sports watch.

The Aquanaut looks like it doesn't know what it wants to be, IMO.

I'd go Nautilus but that's just me, and I won't be buying any PP anytime soon. An Aquanaut is absolutely nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## wuyeah

Nautilus prefer for me.


----------



## enkidu

If you're under 40, I'd go with the Aquanaut, it's more of a younger guys' watch. If over, I'd go with the Nautilus.


----------



## Nicholas Moore

Have to say that, in person, I was a bit underwhelmed by the Aquanaut.


----------



## incontrol

I wanted an Aquanaut and bought a Nautilus in white gold. I still think I would buy a SS Aquanaut if the right moment presented itself!


----------



## Michael the Psycho

Nautilus only... Until they make an Aquanaut with markers instead of Arabic indices.


----------



## omega1234

I prefer the aquanaut.


----------



## GETS

Nautilus

Never used to be a fan but it is growing on me to such an extent I very nearly bought one recently


----------



## Slider817

Both are great watches, hard to say which is better. I assume you are talking about the rubber stap Aquanaut.

Personally, I am considering a Rubber Strap Aquanaut, I already have a few Classic Stainless steel watches with a stainless bracelet, I have a Royal Oak Dual Time, and a Rolex Milgauss GV, so I think the Aquanaut would be a better addition to my watch collection than the Nautilus.

I think it depends on your collection, and where your preferences lie.


----------



## Watcheroo

Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## SIDDMOHAN

It would have to be the Nautilus... though I can't seem to decide between the Nautilus and RO.
If it's the rubber strap look you are after I can think of the Mille Miglia which has the heritage to go with the brand.
Good Luck


----------



## gtulagan

enkidu said:


> If you're under 40, I'd go with the Aquanaut, it's more of a younger guys' watch. If over, I'd go with the Nautilus.


I love this reply

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gtulagan

mpisthe616 said:


> Hey guys, I used to have a Patek Phillippe Nautilus(which had a minor flaw in it) that was refunded awhile ago and now I'm getting a Patek Phillippe Aquanaut, very very soon. All depends on how the funds come in, in the stocks. Anyways, now that I've gotten rid of Nautilus I kind of miss it but at the same time, I really like the look of the Aquanaut, if it were you guys, which would you choose? This would be one of my main watches for awhile.
> 
> Thanks for input in advance.


I recently ended up with the aquanaut and I haven't looked back since. I tried on the Nautilis awhile back but for some reason I gravitated towards the aquanaut more because of my style. Price difference wasn't an issue but I truly loved the look of the aquanaut more then the nautilis. These two watches were always on my list!! Happy hunting!!! And good luck!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Get which ever is available now and preorder the other. Wait time will be a few years anyway.

Unless you're going used... Then it's a toss up whether you like rubber or steel, dressy or sportier...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maikeru

I used to lust after the Aquanaut, but ended up getting the Nautilus instead.


----------



## balzebub

Really like this one 








Prefer the style of the aquanaut over the nautilus.

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## clintfca

IMO, 5711 > 5167 but 5164 > 5712


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwong

I think in terms of looks, they kinda look the same and it's a matter of preference. In terms of build, they're also the same but in terms of usability, with a rubber strap, I feel that the aquanaut is better as you won't have to worry about scratches or dings on the high polished sections of the nautilus bracelet. In terms of provenance, nautilus has the edge there but you will be paying a $10k premium. So I guess you have to ask yourself if you plan to use the patek or if you're going to pamper it.


----------



## Jpjsavage

It would be the Nautilus for me too. I was waiting for a blue one but got offered a white one and I haven't looked back.


----------



## RyanAMcLaughlin

I'm team Nautilus but my uncle has owned both and mentioned the Aquanaut is much more comfortable.

Unfortunately I'm still on the sidelines in this debate


----------



## KS1144

I prefer the looks of the Nautilus over the Aquanaut. Either would be a cherished piece in my collection.


----------



## Jpjsavage

RyanAMcLaughlin said:


> I'm team Nautilus but my uncle has owned both and mentioned the Aquanaut is much more comfortable.
> 
> Unfortunately I'm still on the sidelines in this debate


The Nautilus is sublime to wear. It is hard to believe that an Aquanaut could be even more comfortable?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwong

it's hard to compare because of the $10k price difference but I will say that I would be more comfortable taking the aquanaut swimming and other activities than I would the nautilus. I think that they're both too delicate as a sports watch and the nautilus bracelet is prone to scratching so in that sense, the aquanaut is more usable and true to form.


----------

